# The ich apocalypse survivors



## Peapuffer (Nov 17, 2015)

I'll try keep this simple, been old i'm too complicated and stuff.

My tropical community got infected with an incredibly severe case of ich, which killed most of them off. 
I managed to save a small group and transfer them to a hospital tank- they are my apocalypse survivors. 
a few didn't make it after that, but currently the others seem to have gotten through just fine. 
And now i face the problem of finding a home for them.

A summary of my tanks: 
1)The renewed 200l - substrate : bare-bottom plants: none decor: a few large rocks 
Filtration: two filter, one is huge , the other is back -up. extra: A UV sterilizer
Current Inhabitants: four juvenile fancies 

2) the Shrimp tank roughly 19l (wont put anything in here really)- substrate: black sand 
plants : java fern and Anubias on bogwood as well as a blanket of duckweed for shelter
decor: bogwood and a large shell with a hole in it for the shrimpies. 
filtration: air-sponge filter, because shrimp. 
extra: heater and Almond (catappa) leaves for the water
Current inhabitants: 3 red crystal shrimp , 2 black bee shrimp, around 3 platy and guppy fry

3) The puffer tank 65l- Substrate: sand 
plants: a lot, as well as a blanket of duckweed to protect them from light 
decor: a number of plastic skulls and tree root thingies, many places to hide, and a section behind the 3d wall where the fish like to hide sometimes. 
Filtration: low current filter
Extra: heater and catappa leaf they get fed snails occasionally 
Current inhabitants: 4 pea puffers , 7 cardinal tetras and a bristelnose catfish ( he was supposed to go in the 200l when he go too big, but would he be happy in there now? )

4) The platy tank roughly 25l- substrate: river sand 
plants: thin-leaved swords, bushy wide-leaved sword, pond weed. no duckweed. 
Decor: very nice piece of bogwood which curves in and is great hiding place for suckers.
Filtration: small filter, medium current
Extra: isn't heated , but could be. will put another catappa leaf in at some point.
Current inhabitants: five platys, a gold bristlenose(she's a baby at the moment, but i was hoping to move her into the puffer tank when she grew as well) ,free-loader guppy fry/juveniles ( not sure how many, they originally had the hospital tank to go in, but the platy tank is temporary)

5) The hospital tank 30l ( plastic container thingy) - Substrate: black sand
Plants: a couple java ferns
Decor: a plastic hollow log to hide under, and a little shelter made of rocks and slate. 
Filtration: small filter alright current( they seem fine with it at the moment.)
Extra: heated with a wall of bubbles from an airstone
Current inhabitants: the survivors

~6~) MY SISTER'S TANK - a 40-50l with constant night-light, dunno if that does anything but she wont get a daylight bulb :/ 
Substrate: some of my black sand(! >:O thief!!)
Plants: a few ferns, anubias , long grasses
Decor: some plastic stuff, lame af, red telephone box kinda stuff. But i guess the Chinese dragon thingy is a pretty good place to hide. 
Filtration: my filter!! she stole it! Good current, pretty good filter actually........i might have to steal it back. 
Extra: um.. im not sure about her water changes and stuff . she doesn't do it too often, and the fish are fed flakes rather than the frozen foods and veggies i give mine. there are a lot of snails tho.
Current inhabitants: a load of guppies, some of my platy fry i bred, snails. lots of snails. 

The survivors:
1) five danios- they've been rehomed in my sisters tank, they seem happy so far, its wide and short, so they have good surface area. ill probably let her have em .
( but keep an eye on 'em!)
2) a single white cloud mountain minnow i called Shige-Shige, i moved him to my sister's tank with the danios, he kinds fits in in there.
3) a sunset platy - he's pretty lonely in the hospital tank, but i already have a sunset platy in the platy tank..hell throw the colour balance off.
4) my darling weather loach - so glad he survived, he's better off in the 200l with the fancies, but the puffer tank has a more natural environment, so im not sure. 
5) the lone Hoplo catfish- im thinking my sister's tank again, he might do well in there. 
6) my longest kept fishy, the hillstream loach. no idea where he could go, but i couldn't bare to sell him. 

the loaches could both go in the 200. but there isn't many places to hide. just flat smooth rocks. i suppose the hillstream could hide behind the filter and things like that, but the weather loach has nowhere to hide, any suggestions for that?

Of course they could stay in the hospital tank, but i usually use that for fry, and the hoplo will probably eat the fry. plus its kinda small. 



this ended up really long again, oh well, i have an idea i guess, just wanted some advice.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

You have some interesting fishies! Puffers, loaches...shrimp! Sounds great. So glad some survived the ich. Sorry you lost some of your babies though.


----------



## Peapuffer (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes it was an awful experience, my fish do cause me a lot of stress , but i love them, so i personally think its worth it. 
They are lovely, my fancies, my shrimp, the puffers and loaches, such variation and i loev caring for them! <3 thank you very much


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

hi, my fellow ich attack person! About 5 months I lost about 7 bettas to ich! So if you want any help dealing with this feel free to PM. I know exactly how you feel!

And I am looking forward to pictures!


----------

